# Convert a Design From Fastrak to O27



## Thesmithsinde (Feb 21, 2017)

Thinking of building either of these layout and needed some help.
Wanted to know what exactly trackwise I would need in the 027 Brown tie track that would replace the fastrak?

Wider radius turns I would like and any idea what the final footprint would be?

And understand the pone pic has the add on feature, I would need to build the whole layout.



















Thank you,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd pick up something like AnyRail and do some trial layouts. There is no O36 diameter track in O27 profile, so you would be moving to O42 curves. However, the geometry will change, so the only real way to see is to try laying it out.


----------

